# First Ice Predictions



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

Past three years have been December 7. 
I will call Sunday December 6 for the opening day of icefishing here in Jackson County.

Let's hear the predictions.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

ReddHead said:


> Past three years have been December 7.
> I will call Sunday December 6 for the opening day of icefishing here in Jackson County.
> 
> Let's hear the predictions.


 im thinking everything has been 2 weeks late or more 
so dec 18 :yikes:

j j mo was on grass lake 2 weeks prior to dec. 7 last year !
i would not believe it if i didnt drive out there and seen him out there :lol:


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

wow that seems early. Suppose to be pushing 70 tomorrow.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I went from hoping for nice around Thanksgiving to hope that we have it for the first of the year


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I predict my first outing on a small lake in Charlevoix or Emmett County will be the day after Christmas.

I predict my first outing in Washtenaw/Livingston county will be January 3rd.


----------



## DanaM (Sep 18, 2009)

Been so nice I'm thinking of going water skiing hehehe


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

With the weather were having it will probably be xmas or new years on LSC.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

ice fishing will begin after i see at least two guys on the ice at once, then i will venture onto it, will have too ask those to brave guys what that date will be:lol:


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

skim ice this morning in Big Rapids....18 degrees


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

It's setting up real nice to make ice quick in the UP so far. We need a week with highs of 35 or so to do it though so I am gonna say that there will be fishable ice in the EUP the 1st of Dec. I will not be able to fish until that next weekend though


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm going to go with December 12th. I'm hoping by next week the weather makes a turn down here.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

10th at the latest up here in Lewiston...my buddies 1/2 acre, 13 feet deep pond has been frozen over for 3 days now...that's with daytime temps in the 50's Wednesday and Thursday...last year on rifle opener, I walked across the pond...

Fishonjr


----------



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

It better start cooling down fast for some of those predictions. Im up here in the U.P. and its been way to warm latley to be thinking of ice any time soon. I would say sometime in the first couple weeks of december though.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Way it's going I'd be surprised if we can't get on until x'mas maybe new years......:sad:


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree, I think for any December access we're going to need to see a nose dive in temps pretty soon.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

South of Mt Pleasant: Jan 3

Clare to the Straits: Dec 27

UP: I have no clue.


----------



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

You guys may be right, but you know how the U.P. is. I think it will start getting pretty cold around here after thanksgiving. It won't take long to ice things up once the temp drops.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Gonna say December 22 for the lower peninsula and December 13 for the UP..


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

We're in an El Nino year and the lakes are going to freeze later than the last couple years. I say the second week of January for SEMI.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

If the long range forecast holds up then I should be fishing in the EUP by the 5th of December.


----------

